# Deathlord's Air Trigger



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I haven't gone through the whole thing but that site seems to be partially archived on the way back machine.

See https://web.archive.org/web/20070203112737/http://www.deathlord.net/


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

That's true, so is Keeba's Tombstone site, but that only lasts so long, then it eventually falls off as it gets accessed less and less. That's one of the reasons I'm trying to save some of this work before it's gone. Thanks for the link, it'll help save even more that I don't have in my files.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome - this is wonderful. Every project/site that disappears forever is just a tragedy considering the love and effort that these haunters put into developing these props and effects. Every amazing mass produced thing you see just about was first imagined/build by a talented home haunter and shared - I'd be willing to bet in like 90% of the cases. 

Thank you so much partsman! You're keeping the spirit alive for the future haunters!!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Thank you so much partsman! You're keeping the spirit alive for the future haunters!!



My pleasure Frankie's Girl, this community has given me so much over the years, that I'm happy to give back by preserving these creations. There will be plenty more coming.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

I have used the Wayback Machine from time to time to locate tutorials that once existed elsewhere long ago, but there is a bittersweet nature to it. You watch a site survive for years and then slowly the Wayback Machine's capturing of the site turns into a notice telling you that you can buy the site name if you want. I know in time everything we do will become a 404 error in the great cosmic game. Haunters spend a lot of time with dead things. We understand the ephemeral nature of life. But it's nice to see a long dead site reanimated. Zombies don't always have to be creepy things that nobody wants to get close to. Zombie websites coming back from the dead are downright charming.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

From dust we came to dust we return memories are all that remain. I just preserve the memories.


----------

